# Ideas? How to make a bracelet from horse's mane/tail?



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd like to make bracelets, but don't know really how do do it. Any ideas? If you have a bracelet like this, please post pics 
I was thinking about something like this: 









Or maybe just a simple braid, because I really don't know how to do this one  Maybe uncle YouTube could help with this complicated one :lol:

And does anybody know what kind of knot could I do in the end, so I wouldn't need clasps?


This ones look great to me, but honestly, I don't think I would be able to do it :-(









And the site that sells this horse mane jewelry:Braided Horsehair Jewelry and Horse Jewelry
Some really cool ideas, but it would be so hard to do it by myself...


Please, show me your bracelets :lol:


----------

